# How many years?



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

With turkey hunting in Michigan being a relatively young sport, I was wondering how many years each of you have pursued turkeys. It can be in other states as well, just wondering how many years you've been at it.
I went for the first time in 1997 and killed a jake on the first morning. To say I was hooked would be an understatement and I haven't missed a season, or left a tag unfilled, since. I've also included 2 trips to New York since then as well and I've lost track of the number of hunters I've taken out for their first bird.

Big T


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I am thinking the first time I went was in the 8th or 9th grade maybe so 91-92 and have not missed a season since but have gone without birds myself.. Called in birds for 4 different people last year but never pulled the trigger for myself.. I will more likely than not shoot one this year.. I hope anyway!


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

2000 was my first year. i called in some birds so i counted it a success. 01 was thethe fisrt and only year i hunted with my dad.(he died in 02) I called 6 birds in to him and i will never forget it they never stopped gobbling. He would not listen to his son about camo so he went out in blue jeans and a hunting coat. he moved about an inch to shoot and them birds were gone! This is my first year of actually harvesting a bird, But i have great memories about all years i have hunted!


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

since the mid 70's


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

Since the 70,s when you had to quit at noon, then go trout fishing to finish the day


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Since 1980...

Mike


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

This year makes about 30 years. Went 6 years straight with out drawing a tag early on, so I drove to Esky to get a leftover tag for the Garden Peninsula. Hunted there for years

When they started the experimental season (now 234) I started hunting back in the lower.

Yup quit at noon and had to drive to Baldwin among other places to check in your turkey. Not that far a drive as I had to drive almost there to find any turkeys to hunt.

Hav a few unfilled tags but calling in turkeys for numerous hunters by far out weighs the unfilled tags.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> With turkey hunting in Michigan being a relatively young sport.......
> Big T


I think Michigan's first small turkey hunt was in the mid 60's. More hunts added in late 60's. In the 70's more areas added and more licenses offered so it became more common to get drawn. Early 90's(??) when hunts were first offered in southern Michigan on a limited basis and again it was hard to get drawn until the bird population really took off.
A couple have mention quiting at noon, I think we also had to quit at 4 or 6 for a few years after the noon stopping time was dropped.
Lots of guys on this site took a bunch of bucks in the 60's, anyone take a Michigan tom/jake in the 60's ? Anyone have more than 30 legal Michigan toms/jakes ? 

L & O


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I started in 1996.
First time , first day ,tom with a 9 1/4' beard with my bow.
Then quit for a couple years. (too easy)
Then went back to it.
10 birds of my own and countless birds for others.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I started in 1985. I drew a tag in 1989 for the first open hunt here in the waterloo area. I've drawn a tag down here every year except 91. Not a lot of tags but not a lot of interest in those days. The key is not to apply for the first hunt first choice. Those birds were scattered back then in southern MI, you had to cover a lot of ground to find them. I have an 18 year streak of MI spring gobblers, it would 20 if not for the year I didn't draw a tag. Called in lot's more for others. I guided and taught a lot of people how to turkey hunt in the 90's and I still do now but not as much as the 90's due to my kids. Only 2 more years and I'll be taking them.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I started back in 1995 and took a jake that season. In the late '90s my Uncle and I began taking turkey hunting trips to Tennessee but haven't gone now in four or five years. 

I've been successful nearly every season except for spring 2001 and spring 2005 when two of my daughters were born.  Not much time to hunt when you have a newborn at home. You feel lucky just to make it out into the woods. 

This May I'll introduce my oldest daughter to turkey hunting. She turned ten in February and she just itchin' to go.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I started in 1996 and killed a bird my very first morning out with my Dad. Been hooked ever since. I look forward to turkey season every year. Some of my favorite hunting no doubt about it! The first two days of season reiterated that again. Gotta love it!


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

started in 99 up in area K and called in 3 jakes my first day and harvested the lead jake. Been at it ever since up in the Cadillac area and now in ottawa county. Have punched my spring tag every year so far. Hope the streak continues the next few years. Just punched out this years tag this morning.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I started in 2003.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

First hunt was in the early 70's but there were many years between then and now that I failed to draw a tag in the Lower NE areas.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Been hunting turks for about 18 years now. Hunted public land birds in northern MI for many years, which left me with a few unfilled tags. Made the transition to private land birds in central MI and started tagging out every year. :coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I started in the early 70's and went whenever I was lucky enough to draw a tag. Things have really changed since then and turkey hunting has become one of this state's success stories in my opinion.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

All some of the new-bee's:gaga: must be scared to post...I ain't scared.

This is only my 3rd year turkey hunting. I got help popping my cherry by Horseshoe. He called in a double bearded tom. My sophomore year scored on the old boss tom. Hooks were 1-5/8 & 1-9/16 :yikes: After doing some research I think it would have scored 7th in the state.

I hunted waterfowl for years (and deer of course) till my son was born. Waterfowl became to timely,expensive and to much work. Kozbow told me the first year I probably will not shoot another trophy like the double beard then I shot the MONSTER last year and the guy's told me I should have had it mounted. I don't know what this year will bring but I sure have gotten HOOKED on this turkey hunting. ACK and the guy's on Tomfoolery call me luckyshot69 but you can call me Bucky:lol::lol:


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

My first season was 2007 and, as you said, hooked for life.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

91 or 92 was the first years?? very addicting for sure.. I've hunted OH, IN, NE, KS and WI.... What a blast, Michigan and so many other states have come so far in the last ten years... Just Awesome..

Watching my kids hunt now is for sure the biggest thrill, my son Brett absolutely stoned a nice Tom Tuesday night.. Never seen a bird lock up and tip over like that one. Silent Tom had to come over a crest in a hay field, to me theirs no harder hunt, once he crested he was forty out, Brett first bird outside the blind he moved like cold molasses, shouldered the gun and let her eat at 25yds..


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

2003 for me. Shot a jake that first season and was hooked. Been at it ever since. 

Looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

1992...with 35 hash marks on the box call.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

started in 2000, have yet to eat a Turkey Tag Sandwich :evil:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Started in the early 90's and have hunted them in several states and have killed plenty of them. I'm calling for a few people this year (I enjoy calling them in for friends) and I don't expect to punch a tag for myself this year. I don't feel like shooting one. Dear god!!! I must be going mental!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

My first year was 2001 and was lucky enough to connect on a tom sporting a 13" beard. After that I was too busy with college to focus on turkey, but after 3 years of not being in the turkey woods I couldn't stand not being out there. So the next season went out and on a quick hunt shot a nice tom with a 11" paintbrush. But now the past few seasons I have hit a dry spell...hoping to break that this weekend . But all together I would say I have been in and out of the turkey woods about 6 years.


Chad


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

This is my 4th year - still a ROOKIE! Punched 3 tags so far.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Early 70's Most of those years public land upnorth. Tagged 19 so far and if I keep screwing up like I have this year I'll never get number 20...


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Started out huntiung public land birds in the Hubbard lake and Glennie area's, and then hunted the central UP for about 10 years. Now I hunt private land in SE MI and boy is it a treat!  Called in a limbhanger for a buddy of mine yesterday, and watched him take two fethers out of his fan with an arrow at 12 yards! :lol: It's all on video for him to watch, over and over and over again!!! :lol:


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I waited until I retired in 2008 before I started turkey hunting. Got my first Tom in 2008, I was in the field for 45 mintes before he came around at 6:45. Last year I hunted the second week and I didn't seen any Toms, only hens. This year I got a Tom on Wednesday 4/21/2010, my third day I hunted. He was even bigger than the 2008 bird. He had a 10 inch beard and 1 1/4 inch spurs. Shot both birds with my old 20ga. double barrel.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

1984 was my first season and it's been an ADDICTION ever since!


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I started in 1979 near Glennie & hunted there until Hillsdale County about 8 years ago. Did not score this year. Only had 2 close calls in 4 days with long beards. I've taken 44 Toms. many from out of state. I may be around 20 for Michigan. Did take 2 Merriams this year (WY & SD) & heading to PA to hunt there starting May 3.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

I've been turkey hunting for six years now.
The first year I was careless & kept getting busted.
I never thought that they could see or be as skittish as they were.
I wised up after that first season & have now been successful every year.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Started in '03.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I started in 1996 after my father passed. I ended up with a box of calls, videos, a gun, ect. My father lived in New York at the time of his passing and turkey hunting was big there. I watched the videos and fell asleep. Went hunting and the first time out I got a jake and have been hooked ever since


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

COOL THREAD ! ! !

Just looked at the first box call I ever bought and it's a Quaker Boy " Grand Old Master" dated 1993. That would mean I started in 92' with some borrowed stuff from my friend Uppy , who is responsible for my 18 year Turkey Hunting addiction.We hunted as partners for many springs. 

Gotta remember to thank him for that next time I see him


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Started in 1993, Began hunting them with bow only in 1995.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm guessing I started around 1988 up in Atlanta with my Dad and Uncle. None of us really knew aything about turkey hunting so we just all split up and covered three different areas off the edges of a large green field on my Uncles neighbors property. I had about 10 or 12 birds in a row coming down a small ridge and when they got close enough I picked one and touched it off.....bout crapped myself when two went down! They were both Jakes. We filled 2 of the 3 tags with one shot that year.

Had missed the draw a few times after that and I would say my next hunts were probably 91 and 93- both those years left me with tags at the end of the seasons.

Since about 96 I have been lucky enough to pull a tag each year. Been eating wild turkey dinners every year now since about 01.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I began hunting turkeys in 2000. I shot a nice tom that year and have loved turkey hunting since.

2000 Tom 10" beard
2001 Jake
2002 Tom 9" beard
2003 Didn't hunt (Daughter was born in March)
2004 Didn't hunt
2005 Jake
2006 Didn't hunt (Son was born in April)
2007 Jake 
2008 Tom 9 1/2" beard
2009 Tom 9" beard
2010 Tom 10 1/4" beard


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Started hunting turkeys in 1985. 

Months before the hunt, I read every thing I could get my hand on. Had several tapes on calling turkeys. I would practice calling on a mouth call to and from work. First morning hunt killed a 10" bearded, 2 year old at 10:00. I have hunted Michigan, Kansas and West Virginia. I call turkeys for friends every year. Usually keep calling for people until season end. Have called in hundreds of gobblers. Have twice called in the smokey grey coloration. 

Started out with a run n' gun style on public land. After 10 years, I began experimenting with the bow. I used all types of blind set-ups. One of the toughest transitions was going from my run n' gun style to hunting in a blind. I learned to sit long hours, usually until 2:00 in the afternoon. Discovered the best hunting for me is 10:00-1:00. Now I hunt exclusively with my recurve.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

2006 - first year, learned a lot and missed two nice toms
2007 - new pop-up blind, took a jake
2008 - new gun, tom w/ 8" beard
2009 - tom w/ 9" beard and helped son take his first turkey (jake)
2010 - tom w/ 9.75" beard

All in unit ZZ. I now enjoy turkeyhunting more than deer hunting, which I love!!! Plus, my wife comes along and video tapes sometimes since the spring weather is better than in the fall.

But turkeys seem SO unpredictable - sometimes decoys work, sometimes they drive them away. Sometimes toms follow the hens, other times they ignore the hens and follow jakes. Great birds, I have a lot of respect for the mature toms!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I started in 1989 14 kills and have called in several birds for several people. 3 years i didnt draw. This year i bought a zz tag, easiest hunt i ever had. Not much of a challenge down there. Ohio has to be the hardest hunt ever for me. Verry challenging. Toatly different style of hunting.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Bought first ever turkey tag in Oklahoma when I lived there. About 1983. Started hunting Michigan in 1988. Been having a blast in and out of state ever since. Finally got my Florida Osceola 2 years ago to complete my slam. Not sure exactly how many birds I've taken or called in for other hunters. I do remember some of my misses though....:lol:


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

This is my second year. Still a goose egg. I just donated another $15. Tony, you may have to take me under your wing. (pun intended) I just can't make it happen.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> 3fingervic said:
> 
> 
> > This is my second year. Still a goose egg. I just donated another $15. Tony, you may have to take me under your wing. (pun intended) I just can't make it happen.


Look me up early next year Vic.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

This will be my 19th season in the turkey woods!!!!  Definetly some of the best times i have ever had have been in the spring turkey woods!!!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I started on 1994.

Lived in the East (NJ) at the time. My buddy got a tag but I didnt. We both knew nothing about turkey hunting but I went along anyhow. I had a brand new Lohman Mdl 870 box call and a video. Nothing all morning but we struck a gobbler with 20 minutes to go before quitting time at noon. Had to run a half mile to setup, I called to the bird and he came in on a sting and Bob killed a nice 2 yo with a 10 1/2" beard. It was 5 minutes till noon.

So I was hooked but good. Have hunted in six states and killed gobblers in five of them (got snowed out in Nebraska a couple of years ago). That old Lohman has quite a few notches in it by now. I'll call for two first timers in May. For me now, the most fun is in guiding others to their first kill in the turkey woods.

NB


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

CVG said:


> Since the 70,s when you had to quit at noon, then go trout fishing to finish the day


Me too! Since the 70's.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Look me up early next year Vic.


Will do.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Since 2000 for me. And the lessons continue to come......


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

This is going to be my third season. I started off 2 years ago with a jake, was fortunate to take a real nice limbhanger last year, and hope to keep the streak going this year. Hunting in the spring with the birds sounding off, and the running and gunning will keep me coming back for more.


----------



## TSPham (Nov 4, 2004)

Started in 1999 when my first son was born. Strictly bowhunting last 8 years. Things have come full circle since my son got his first bird in 2009 a couple weeks after finishing hunter's safety. He took his first tom with a bow with a nice head shot this year. I voice called when I was a teenager for my old neighbor up in unit K in the 80's (I raised a turkey as a kid and could "talk" to them for fun)...it sure saved the vocal cords when I discovered a diaphragm call.


----------

